# Steroids vs cigarettes/alcohol



## Kfredrik (Jan 14, 2013)

Is there any medical proof from a doctor or specific university on steroids that indicate thier addictiveness or lethality.
Do cigarettes/alcohol kill or cause any health problems? Do steroids kill or cause any health problems? 
Is there any medicinal or medical use for nicotine(tobacco)/alcohol or steroids products that can be beneficial to ones health? 

Please share your thoughts, Is steroids more dangerous or cigarettes/alcohol?


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 14, 2013)

Cigs/alcohol are more destructive to your health for sure. Test, among other gear, is used for therapeutic reasons thus their availability in pharma grade scripts. TRT treatment is used in aging males and other gear like anadrol and deca are used in muscle destroying diseases like aids, cancer, MS, etc. Cigs offer no health benefits and one drink a day is reportedly good for you but alcohol is typically abused and serves no other medicinal benefits. Just my two cents.


----------



## Inspectkta (Feb 2, 2013)

I believe that nicotine has some protein synthesis properties.  Alcohol in moderation, as in a glass of red wine before bed can be beneficial.  Cigarettes are bad because of the tar and other harmful elements.  Alcohol becomes harmful when one consumes more than 1-2 drinks, which we know always happens.  I guess a vapor cigarette and a glass of wine could be beneficial.


----------



## Kfredrik (Feb 4, 2013)

So in the end it doesnt make sence that steroida are forbidden and alcohol and cigs arent..


----------



## F117A (Feb 5, 2013)

The only reason steroids are illegal is because the man is afraid of dealing with 300lb+ monsters. The government simply doesn't want people to get huge, since it becomes a risk for law enforcement to control huge strong guys.

In moderation, steroids are as safe as Tylenol. Cigarrettes and alcohol are legal simply because they are no threat to the government and they take their cut.


----------



## Kfredrik (Feb 7, 2013)

Fully agree 100%



F117A said:


> The only reason steroids are illegal is because the man is afraid of dealing with 300lb+ monsters. The government simply doesn't want people to get huge, since it becomes a risk for law enforcement to control huge strong guys.
> 
> In moderation, steroids are as safe as Tylenol. Cigarrettes and alcohol are legal simply because they are no threat to the government and they take their cut.


----------

